# OptiNET    Optinet         100

## Mihey

25   25        50%      1  2011 .  
      100 !,           100 /     50     1  2011 !  
   ,    50%    ,       www.opti.net.ua,    62-99-99.  
                   100!

----------


## rust

...

----------

> ...

  
 ,     ......   ()...

----------


## Mihey

.

----------


## Ezhachok

> ,     ......   ()...

    .    ,      http://www.opti.net.ua/?page=adresses

----------


## Mihey

))))http://opti.net.ua/?page=adresses ,  .

----------

